# ipw2200 unable to load firmware...

## MACHINE

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.0

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.2-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:06:08.0 disabled

ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:08.0 failed with error -5

```

Here are what I've tried to solve but useless:

1. each "100" > /sys/class/firmware/timeout

2. emerge ipw2200-firmware

3. copy 2.2 firmware and 2.3 firmware to /usr/lib/firmware, /lib/firmware, and /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

Any idea?

----------

## Schwinni

Try to use ipw2200 1.06.

Use the ~x86 versions for that:

```
echo "net-wireless/ieee80211" ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/ipw2200" ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware" ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ipw2200
```

I hope it helps...

Greetz,

Schwinni

----------

## tomj44

upgrade udev to 070

----------

## MACHINE

 *Schwinni wrote:*   

> Try to use ipw2200 1.06.
> 
> Use the ~x86 versions for that:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I tried that, but net-wireless/ipw2200 cannot be compiled with some C errors...

I'm using vanilla-sources 2.6.14-rc2 which has ipw2200 driver built-in.

----------

## MACHINE

 *tomj44 wrote:*   

> upgrade udev to 070

 

Thanks, but it does not work. I even tried udev069.  :Sad: 

----------

## Schwinni

 *MACHINE wrote:*   

>  *Schwinni wrote:*   Try to use ipw2200 1.06.
> 
> Use the ~x86 versions for that:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Please post the error here.

Greetz,

Schwinni

----------

## quickshiftin

have you tried getting it to work with an earlier kernel?  ive gotten it to work with 2.6.13 and pulled down the driver with emerge?

also, this may sound kinda dumb, (because the firmware seems unreleated) but i always check everything; do you have all the right crypto stuff compiled like the wiki page says?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

----------

## Schwinni

 *quickshiftin wrote:*   

> do you have all the right crypto stuff compiled like the wiki page says?

 

That could also be.

Is "ieee80211" also in kernel 2.6.14?

I don't think that the ipw guys put it back into the driver itself. I mean, they "outsourced" it in version 1.0.4 or 1.0.5 (cannot remember).

perhaps you have to emerge it seperatly, because it is needed by the ipw drivers.

Greetz,

Schwinni

----------

## nemoflo

I had this problem and having post my geek solution on this thread :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396149.html

Hope it will help.  :Wink: 

----------

